
Apple will give users the option to control their own battery's destiny - ssully
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/apple-will-give-users-the-option-to-control-their-own-batterys-destiny/
======
mtgx
Hopefully now that users will also be able to see how fast their iPhone
battery is dying, Apple will be incentivized to build longer-lasting and/or
higher-capacity batteries in their devices.

